# Windows 10 sur SSD indépendant, pas de son



## Robinn (28 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre aide sur de nombreux sujets. Je consulte en effet ce forum régulièrement, sans poster, car on y trouve foule d'informations et de solutions.
Malheureusement, cette fois-ci, je n'ai pas trouvé.
J'ai installé sans problème windows 10 sur un sdd indépendant placé dans un MacBook Pro late 2011. J'utilise Bootcamp pour le trackpad. Tous les drivers ont été installés soit avec Bootcamp, soit avec Windows Update mais je n'ai pas de son.
Aucune entrée son n'est installée. En effet, le seul driver relatif à l'audio que je retrouve dans le gestionnaire de périphérique est le High media Audio qui présente un sigle d'erreur. Je ne parviens pas à le corriger.
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà eu le soucis? N'hésitez pas à me demander davantage de précisions.
Merci d'avance et bonne journée.
Robin.


----------



## RubenF (30 Avril 2020)

Essaie de DL l'audio driver de Realtek. Ca devrait fonctionner


----------



## Robinn (30 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Essaie de DL l'audio driver de Realtek. Ca devrait fonctionner


Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai déjà essayé mais Windows ne semble pas le prendre en compte. Il semble que W10 considère que son driver est la dernière update. Même après avoir désinstaller le driver en erreur et réinstallé le Realtek, aucune amélioration...


----------



## RubenF (30 Avril 2020)

Tu as déjà essayé d'installer le package de drivers bootcamp en entier ?


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

Robinn a dit:


> J'ai installé sans problème windows 10 sur un sdd indépendant placé dans un MacBook Pro late 2011. J'utilise Bootcamp pour le trackpad. Tous les drivers ont été installés soit avec Bootcamp, soit avec Windows Update mais je n'ai pas de son.


Par quelle méthode as-tu fait cette installation en externe ?

Sinon, sous Windows il faut toujours commencer par aller dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques. Si un pilote est défaillant, il y aura toujours une icône triangulaire de couleur jaune contenant un point d'exclamation. Par défaut, on fait un clic droit dessus et on sélectionne Désinstaller, on redémarre et on relance Windows Update qui doit rechercher et installer les pilotes manquants.

Pour être sûr de supprimer quasiment tous les pilotes Realtek potentiellement défectueux, dans Recherche on tape appwiz.cpl que l'on sélectionne et qui affichera cette fenêtre...





...un clic droit sur les pilotes Realtek, on sélectionne Désinstaller et on redémarre. On relance Windows Update qui doit rechercher et installer les pilotes manquants.

Sinon, par curiosité un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...tu cherches le passage ou je mentionne le logiciel Brigadier, tu en fais une copie dans ta version de Windows et pour rappel je fais un Copier/Coller...


> Vous recopierez ce petit fichier dans une clé USB en FAT32 ou NTFS que vous connecterez en fin d'installation de Windows. Faites-en une copie dans le dossier Téléchargements, faites un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur, il trouvera quel est votre modèle de Mac, créera un dossier Boot Camp et téléchargera tout seul les bons pilotes. Attendez qu'il n'y ait plus de défilement dans la fenêtre de commandes, puis dans le dossier Boot Camp, faites un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et suivez les indications.


...mais Brigadier télécharge les pilotes/drivers chez Apple en fonction du modèle qu'il a détecté et ces pilotes doivent par défaut fonctionner. Si ton problème persiste, il te faudra en trouver la cause et les bons pilotes, mais c'est très étonnant étant donné qu'Apple fait installer les mêmes composants dans sa gamme de matériels.


----------



## Robinn (1 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponse. J'ai utilisé une clé usb avec une install windows 10 en NTFS réalisée avec RUFUS. Pour installer BOOTCAMP, j'ai utilisé Brigadier comme vous l'aviez conseillé. 
Je testes toute vos suggestions et je reviens vous faire un compte rendu. Pour moi le principal problème vient du fait que pour ce macbook, Apple n'a pas prévu un fonctionnement de Windows 10 et Brigadier ne doit pas me renvoyer vers le bon pilote son. A moins qu'il y ai un conflit avec un pilote defecteux. Je test.
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Robinn a dit:


> J'ai installé sans problème windows 10 sur un sdd indépendant placé dans un MacBook Pro late 2011.


C'est vrai que ton cas de figure est particulier, car même depuis un disque dur externe le Setup.exe de Boot Camp pour Windows va coincer étant donné qu'officiellement ce n'est qu'à partir des modèles 2012 qu'Apple mentionne l'utilisation de Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## Robinn (1 Mai 2020)

C'est ça, En fait le principal défaut vient de WIndows, car même si apple n'a rien prévu, il existe un driver pour tous les prériphériques...
A chaque fois que je désinstalle le High Definition Audio et que je redémarre, il réapparaît.... C'est incompréhensible.


----------



## spok65 (13 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour !
J'ai le même problème sur le même MacBook Pro late 2011 !!
Après échange du disque dur par un SSD, Mac Os High Sierra a parfaitement fonctionné. Tout est ok.
Ensuite, j'ai installé windows 10 sur une partition du même SSD, tout fonctionne sauf le son.
J'ai les mêmes symptômes. J'ai essayé les pilotes realtek et ça marche pas non plus.
Quelqu'un a trouvé un pilote qui fonctionne ? Une solution ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2021)

spok65 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a trouvé un pilote qui fonctionne ? Une solution ?


Quelle est ta version de macOS en cours ?

Pour bien faire tu télécharges de nouveau les pilotes d'Assistant Boot Camp comme mentionné en bas de la réponse        #2. Ce n'est pas ta copie écran, mais tu fais un double-clic sur le pilote signalé avec un triangle jaune, ça ouvrira une fenêtre contextuelle, dans celle-ci tu commenceras par sélectionner Mettre à jour le pilote en sélectionnant le dossier dans lequel se trouve les pilotes que tu as téléchargé et vois ce qu'il se passe.

En cas d'insuccès, tu sélectionnes le pilote, cette-fois ci un clic sur Supprimer et tu redémarres ta partition Windows. S'il n'y a pas de changement, il va te falloir aller à la recherche du bon pilote, dans l'onglet d'informations cherche le nom qui par défaut est Realtek. Le souci est qu'il faut fouiner sur internet pour enfin trouver le bon pilote. Si Windows Update ne trouve pas de pilotes, tu n'as que cette seule solution manuelle.


----------

